# Old Marengo Vids/Pics



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some old vid's & pics of the Suicide hole @ Marengo...

03 Marengo :: subwaylan.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket


50 points to anyone who can tell me who that guy is on the green popo in this video ^^^


03 Marengo :: gmac2.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket

03 Marengo :: blown700.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket

03 Marengo :: blown7003.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg McMullen?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool old vids and pics. Its cool to see how much things have changed in this short time.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

leave it to Polaris425 to get some clicks of some unsuspecting chicks:rockn:


----------



## black_on_black650 (Jan 20, 2009)

I used to have a video of Gmac on a rincon in that hole it was what made me want a rincon lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah thats gmac (Greg) in the others but thats not who that is in the first video.... Onlu old school HL members will remember him.


----------

